# Anyone use fatboy brushes?



## bfdast (Mar 11, 2013)

What's your opinion. Been using purdys and my boss has this fatboys he uses. The website says they are developed by pro painter. Has any of you used them and thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I actually did a google search for them, I myself haven't heard of them. I did find a link about them it was back to here about them.

I use picasso which look like the Fat Boy brushes.

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/richard-optimum-fat-boy-xl-brush-18835/


----------



## bfdast (Mar 11, 2013)

Dang I went were he said he got them and the clerk never heard of it. I will see what I can find and let you know


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nothing works like a Corona Excalibur. Nothing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I actually did a google search for them, I myself haven't heard of them. I did find a link about them it was back to here about them.
> 
> I use picasso which look like the Fat Boy brushes.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/richard-optimum-fat-boy-xl-brush-18835/


I got 2 of them online and liked them a lot, until I cleaned them and used em a second time and the feeeking bristles started falling out, they are good dusters now


----------

